# How do you get rid/relieve brain fog?



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is their anything nutritional or vitamins? I can't focus on my issues or pretty much function when I'm completely detached. Conversations are pretty much impossible and I find myself in random rooms forgetting what I'm doing. So what helps you have a clear head?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't understand what you mean by "looking to feel". Could you elaborate?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Selig said:


> I'll give you an example, I've had DP on and off for a decade. I can be sitting at my computer focused on webcoding, and not be feeling the effects of fogginess at all. Then, all it takes is for someone to ask how I'm feeling and boom, it's back.


That used to be my typical response if some asked me, 'how I'm feeling?' I'd just go blank cuz chances are I wasn't feeling anything, so of course I was stuck for words. I used to ask people to ask 'how I am' instead, and thus not have to look at feelings.

This is very typical of dissociative people.. we find it very difficult to put our feelings into words. It's amazing though if you practice at focusing on how you DO feel, over time you can begin to talk about them and also how they manifest in your body..

I used to practice, and get friends to ask me, how I feel, or how I'm feeling.. and then I'd concentrate and give them an answer. It helped me connect with my body.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Sike25 said:


> Is their anything nutritional or vitamins? I can't focus on my issues or pretty much function when I'm completely detached. Conversations are pretty much impossible and I find myself in random rooms forgetting what I'm doing. So what helps you have a clear head?


Try 'grounding' yourself to get into the 'here and now' or to 'be in the moment'&#8230; There was a topic started a couple of weeks ago with lots of grounding techniques..


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's sort of inner monologue too. I can do stuff and I'll even get my mojo back for a few seconds. But it isn't ME doing it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Sike25 said:


> It's sort of inner monologue too. I can do stuff and I'll even get my mojo back for a few seconds. But it isn't ME doing it.


Then who is it?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Idk. I feel like I'm in the back of my head watching many body do everything. I know it's me. But I feel disconnected I guess idk it's hard to explain


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I've had alot of success with the combination of Magnesium and Fish oil to reduce anxiety and panic attacks, the fish oil has really helped with my concentration. Another good combination is mindfulness/meditation coupled with an salt bath, this helps relax the nerves and reduce muscle tension and stress. Leisure reading and comprehensive reading really helps integrate the mind and helps improve concentration, it also helps give us a sense of accomplishment at the end of the day which makes us feel better about ourselves.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

What is brain fog?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

First and foremost, understands what causes this sensation.

u can also try a nutropic called noopert (google it and change your life today  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with Selig on this, I used to think I had terrible brain fog and couldn't concentrate or think. After a while I got back into reading, writing, drawing, videogames; things that required a lot of thought and focus. It took a bit, but soon I was doing them all just as well as I would have before DP because I wasn't so focused on DP any more.

I think a lot of the brain fog people experience is really caused by them focusing so much on the feelings of DP/DR that they have a hard time thinking about or concentrating on other things.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I get just doing it. Like if I need to take a shower or do dishes it's easy because those are very basic things and while doing them I feel like I'm on autopilot. But when I'm in math class or talking to someone it's like nothing comes to mind and I'm just observing.

I guess it isn't as much as brain fog as it is just being detached. Everything is going on around me and it's all good and wonderful but I'm not their. My body is talking and doing these things while I'm in the back of my head, where it's quiet and empty.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Few of my tips :
> 
> - understand that you just can not do anything to it as long as it is "brain fog". every type of meditation or mental "trick" will fail. at best they provide a temporary solution. you know it. you tried it, right? didn't work, now move on.
> - "brain fog" is IMO, in reality : 1.) a shitload of intense, "floating" feelings. 2.) emotional reasoning
> ...


Thanks for the wisdom. I'm starting to see stuff for what it really is. Any books you would recommend? I'm getting Waking the tiger to start.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> What is brain fog?


Brain fog is one of the things that can happen when we dissociate.

Why do we get brain fog?&#8230;. Our mind is trying to protect us from something, and does so by making everything foggy so we can't 'see' properly.

What is our mind protecting us from?&#8230;. A perceived threat.

A perceived threat? What do you mean?&#8230;. The perceived threat is most likely something that has reminded us of a past traumatic event.. it could be a sound, a smell, the look on someones face, a particular word/s, an object etc Our bodies and minds switch into automatic protection mode, and fogging our perception is one way it achieves the reduction in the stress of the trigger.

How can I get rid of/relieve 'brain fog'?&#8230;. grounding is one of the easiest and most reliable ways to reduce dissociative symptoms. Also, and very importantly.. if we are in fact safe in this world we must assure ourselves there is no threat to our safety.. Say to yourself "I AM safe. There is NO ONE here who is going to hurt me. I am an adult now and I am safe in this world." Or words to that effect&#8230; If we truly believe we are safe, we will have no need to dissociate.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Philo said:


> Brain fog is one of the things that can happen when we dissociate.
> 
> Why do we get brain fog?&#8230;. Our mind is trying to protect us from something, and does so by making everything foggy so we can't 'see' properly.
> 
> ...


Wise words.

I only ask as I have never eexperienced it.


----------

